# What are these two levers for?



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

B7100HST-D

I purchased three manuals including the operators manual, but the picture in the manual is too dark to see these two levers. So, what are they for? They are under the seat on the drivers right side.







]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think they could be the Front wheel drive lever and the High / Low Gear shift lever.


----------

